# Kutterfänge Wismar



## AVS Berlin (22. April 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,
wollte mal nachfragen ob Jemand in letzter Zeit mal von Wismar auf Dorsch gefahren ist. Haben am Wochenende eine Vereinstour  :vik: .
Wie sieht's denn mit den Dorsch-Fängen dort aus ??


----------



## elb-angler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

hi,ich will dir nicht den wind aus den segeln nehmen,ein kollege war vor kurzem da und seine beute war(und jetzt bitte nicht weinen)6 heringe
ich glaub er war mit der krista


----------



## Andy1608 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin moin 

Macht Euch nichts draus,aber es ist überall eine Flaute#d


----------



## AVS Berlin (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*



elb-angler schrieb:


> hi,ich will dir nicht den wind aus den segeln nehmen,ein kollege war vor kurzem da und seine beute war(und jetzt bitte nicht weinen)6 heringe
> ich glaub er war mit der krista


 
oh Mann, wir fahren auch mit der Christa, hoffe da geht noch was;+


----------



## forellenhunter81 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin Männers,

ein Kumpel von mir war vor ca. 2 Wochen los und hatte 1 Dorsch und ein paar Wittlinge. Das war auch das Durchschnittsergebnis der anderen Angler. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass Wismar nicht wirklich eine gute Anlaufstelle zum Dorschangeln ist und mit einem Kutter ist es sowieso problematisch bei 6-10m Wassertiefe zu angeln (Scheuchwirkung). Ich habe hier schon oft gelesen, dass viele in den letzten Wochen schlecht gefangen haben. Darüber kann ich immer nur schmunzeln. Ich war vor 5 Wochen mit jemanden los (Kleinboot in Kühlungsborn) und wir hatten am Tagesende 25 Dorsche und einige released. Alle anderen Angler hatten an diesem Tag etwa 1-2 Dorsche und Heringe. Diese Situation war in den letzten 2 Jahren kein Einzelfall. Und als ich gesehen habe womit die anderen Kollegen gefischt haben ( Köder und grobes Gerät ) war mir alles klar. Das soll heißen, die geposteten Fänge sind nicht wirklich representativ ( in meinen Augen ).

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Naturköder sind zurzeit der Schlüssel des Erfolges!!!!


Mein Dad war letzte Woche los
hatte mit wattis 1 Wittel,3 Dorsche und 7 Platten


Pilkangler hatten im Schnitt 1 Fisch...


----------



## Topic (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

mion,
war am samstag los.
war auf der peter 2.die fänge naja waren unterschiedlich.die meisten waren schneider... hoch war 5 fische.. sonst 1-3 fische pro person.ich war leider schneider:c:c
muss dazu sagen das das angeln kaum möglich war..erstens viel zu voll der kutter..dann waren so ein paar wurfkünstler dabei die es echt geschafft haben über 6 angeln rüber zu werfen..jeder stop war was vertüttelt..dann wurde das boot immer so blöd gedreht das die drift nach links oder nach rechts ging....hab nachher das angeln gelassen.

dann das angeln viel zur kurz..erst nach über 2 stunden den ersten stop gemacht.dann viel gefahren und zurück über 2 1/2 stunden sodas wir nichmal 3 stunden geangelt haben.

für mich is das kutterangeln in wismar gestorben...da fahr ich lieber von boltenhagen.

mfg Tino


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

hmm....

Viel Gefahren= Butterfahrt

Nur gestanden= nicht gefahren


Es gibt nix besseres für den Kapitän,als beim 1 stopp gleich nen Hot Spot zu treffen

Mehr kann er net verdienen,denn er spart den Sprit!
Also höre bitte auf zu klagen-er iss nur gefahren

Fisch iss eben Mau geworden in der Ostsee


----------



## AVS Berlin (23. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

hört sich zwar alles nicht so gut an, werde aber, falls es jemanden interessiert, mal am Montag berichten wie es war.|wavey:

Gruß Bine


----------



## AVS Berlin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

sind nun zurück aus Wismar, auch wenn die Prognosen mehr als schlecht waren, kann ich nicht diese nicht bestätigen. Wir haben relativ gut gefangen. Am Samstag hatten wir 122 Dorsche und am Sonntag 104, alle mit einer Durchschnittsgröße von ca. 60 cm, es waren natürlich auch ein Paar größere dabei mit 75 cm, der größte hatte 87 cm, alles in allem war es eine tolle Tour, Besatzung und Kapitän der Christa super freundlich, hilfsbereit und zuvorkommend.


----------



## Rosi (27. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin und Petri Heil! Das hört sich doch super an. Am We war bestes Bootswetter. Auch wenn ich um die Christa einen großen Bogen mache, es ist gut zu hören, daß die Dorsche wieder da sind.


----------



## Gard Friese (28. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

mit wieviel Leuten wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Jo,

das interessiert mich auch, mit wie vielen Anglern ist denn die "Christa" ´rausgefahren und wie viel passen da eigentlich drauf.

Für Samstag haben wir uns mit 4 Leuten auf dem Schiff angemeldet. Vielleicht gibt es noch aktuellere Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage und welche Farbe läuft gut, reichen 80-Gramm-Pilker?

Und weil wir noch nie im Wismarer Hafen waren, wo können wir in der Nähe des Schiffes unseren PKW (Kostenfrei ?)  parken?

Wäre nett, wenn jemand schnell Auskunft geben würde, weil wir morgen früh schon Richtung NWM los fahren!

*PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
..............................*

.


----------



## Katerle (29. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Gibt Parkplätze inner Nähe,aber alle kostenpflichtig.


----------



## AVS Berlin (30. April 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Jo,
> 
> das interessiert mich auch, mit wie vielen Anglern ist denn die "Christa" ´rausgefahren und wie viel passen da eigentlich drauf.
> 
> ...


 

die Christa kann 50 Personen mitnehmen, dann steht man aber Schulter an Schulter. Wir hatten sie für 2 Tage als Vollcharter mit 26 Personen, das war ok. Parken kannst du direkt am Schiff. Am besten lief Doppeltwistersystem  ( rot oder rot/schwarz) (Nachläufer) mit max. 100 gr. (Pilker ohne Drilling). Fangtiefe lag bei 15 - 20 m., wir hatten auch etliche 60'er und 70'er Doubletten.
Wünsche viel Spass und viel Erfolg.#6


----------



## micha_2 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

seit wann sind die plätze kostenpflichtig? der ganze hafen is frei zum parken!!!!!!


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin,

Danke an die Kollegen, die geantwortet haben.
Zunächst - Parken kann man kostenlos am Kai direkt in unmittelbarer Nähe der Angelkutter.

Am Samstag sind wir zu viert gegen 05.45 Uhr am Alten Holzhafen angekommen, haben unser Auto entladen und sind aufs Schiff. Ein einzelner Angler stand alleine am Heck des Kahns, sonst war niemand anwesend. Unmittelbar danach trudelten aber immer mehr Angler ein, so dass gegen 06.30 Uhr wohl alle 29 Angler an Bord waren. Also für jeden genug Platz; auf dem vorderen Hochdeck waren 5 Angler, allerdings waren da schon am frühen Morgen zwei Angelruten festgebunden worden |gr: !

Die Kantine wurde kurz danach geöffnet und man konnte Kaffee und etwas zu Essen bestellen. Fahrpreis ist 30 Euro, mit Erbsensuppe inclus. Bockwurst 33 EURO.

Es war morgens kurz über Null Grad, aber ganz klarer Himmel, nur minimal Wind und der Käptn meinte dann um 7 Uhr, dass wir erst mal zwei Stunden nach Westen in Richtung Holsteinische Küste fahren würden.

Die Sonne schien immer heftiger, weiter kaum Wind und bei den ersten Stopps wurde auch schon gefangen. Wir hielten uns vor der SH-Küste auf und hatten sehr viele Punkte, die befischt wurden. Das Gaffen klappte mit Uwe, dem Bootsmann, auch sehr gut, er war schnell zur Stelle. Seine Frau (?) hatte dann die Erbsensuppe mit Einlage, Würstchen und Brot heiß gemacht, die übrigens sehr gut schmeckte. Zwischendurch waren wir mit der "Südwind" und der "Einigkeit" an einer Stelle und alle waren am Pilken.

Am Schluss waren rund 75 Dorsche gefangen, der größte wohl etwa 85 cm lang, keine ausgesprochenen Riesen dabei, aber auch gut für schöne Filets. Zum Filetieren wurden die Anhängetische mit fließendem Wasser aufgebaut und die Fänger waren am Schneiden.

Gegen 16.10 Uhr machten wir wieder am Alten Holzhafen fest. Eine schöne Angeltour war zu Ende. Es hat uns auf der "MS Christa" gefallen.............

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................
*
.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Hallo,

hier sind noch ein paar Pics von der Angeltour, die wir sicherlich bald wiederholen werden (wenn es denn mit dem Ferienhaus wieder klappt). NWM ist schön, ein Besuch lohnt sich allemal!

*Bis denne
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin,

wer keinen Platz mehr auf einem der Kutter in Wismar bekommt, fährt ein wenig weiter zur Insel Poel und da zum Timmendorfer Strand. Da liegt noch ein Angelkutter, der schon mal die Distanz von Wismar bis zur Nordspitze Timmendorf* nicht* fahren muss.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin, 

die im vorstehenden Beitrag auf dem mittleren PIC abgebildete "Britta" aus Wismar, jetzt lag sie im Hafen von Timmendorfer Strand, hat sogar eine eigene HomePage. Einfach mal googeln!

Der Eigner unternimmt sogar Angelfahrten, aber, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, bis 25 Personen. Und dann ist er nur bis 3 Stunden draußen ? #c#c#c

Kennt einer den Kutter und kann man ihn empfehlen?

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.Noch Bilder von der "MS Christa"


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Moin,

gibt es etwas Neues aus dem Wismarer Hafen, mal abgesehen davon, dass der Räucherfisch frisch zubereitet von einem der "Räucherschiffe" topp schmeckt.

Fahren die Angelkutter jeden Tag raus und wie sind die momentanen Fangergebnisse?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Schweriner (8. November 2010)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

War jemand von euch dieses jahr schon mit nem Kutter auf Dorsch draußen ?


----------



## djoerni (9. November 2010)

*AW: Kutterfänge Wismar*

Vor zwei Monaten mit der Christa. Fischtechnisch war gut was da


----------

